# Alexander 1 vs Alexander 2 Beethoven string quartet cycles.............



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I have recently acquired both of these sets and love them both.
I will be offering my opinion on how they compare shortly. :tiphat:

In the meantime, you are welcome to offer your own opinions if you like. :tiphat:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I prefer the 2nd set on Foghorn. The sound is more natural (if a tiny bit dry) and very clear but the accounts are generally better, especially in the middle quartets. The Foghorn Razumovaky is really impressive being intense without being overwrought and fiery without the exaggerated dynamics and fierce attacks of the Lindsays (2). Both are very good sets but the first i'd rate as 7.5/10 and the 2nd 9/10.


----------

